# Soap porn... or, sexing up my soap photos - New pics pg 2



## surf girl (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been perusing people's blogs and websites and, holy smokes, folks have some gorgeous photos of their soaps!  So, it being my day off, I gathered up my soaps and my props and mr surf girl's camera, and started my photo shoot.  And then I started thinking how odd I looked, wandering around my yard with my soaps like they were my little pets, posing them this way and that... I started talking to myself ("You are a very strange girl...") and then I started laughing out loud.  Mr surf girl came home and caught me in the act. "Umm, what are you doing?"  I said, "I am making soap porn."

Anyhow, because I know you all like soap piccies, here are the same old soaps I posted a few days ago, except now they have backgrounds and paraphernalia and they are ALL SEXED UP.

Hope my sizing isn't too humongous, and hope you like!  Thanks for looking.

Cedar/Seaweed soap:
.





.
.
Carrot soap:
.




.
.
(Cool As A) Cucumber soap:
.




.
.

Double Fudge Brownie soap:
.




.
.
Goatsmilk Oats and Honey soap:
.




.
.
Rosemary soap:
.




.
.
My re-batch - Carrot Citrus soap:
.


----------



## topcat (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, surf girl, they are positive delicious!  What gorgeous pics!  You are sooooo clever....now I am inspired  

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Jan 6, 2009)

*Great photography*

I am so very impressed with soap and you layout .
I loved the way those soaps of yours all but smiled for the camera.


----------



## Deda (Jan 6, 2009)

Inspired!

You need to do a little "tute' of sorts, about lighting and props.  My pics suck so bad.  I would die to be able to get whats in my mind to come out of my camera!


----------



## NMAriel (Jan 6, 2009)

Those pics are amazing.  Love the first one with the stream behind it.


----------



## mlj (Jan 6, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous…photography is incredible and presentation, no less than perfect!  Great job.

Mary Lou


----------



## surf girl (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I was very much hoping you would enjoy them!



			
				Deda said:
			
		

> Inspired!
> 
> You need to do a little "tute' of sorts, about lighting and props.  My pics suck so bad.  I would die to be able to get whats in my mind to come out of my camera!



I think it's all in the camera.  My other half has a nice DSLR type camera, and it sure takes better photos than my point-and-shoot.  It gives you that short depth of field, where only the subject you're interested in is in focus, if you use a large aperture.  It was a cloudy, low-light day, so the camera picked a large aperture (you can do it yourself, but I am not clever enough to know how with that monster).  That thing can make make even me, crazy lady blundering around with soap in the back yard, look like I know what I'm doing.

I am so NOT a knowledgeable photographer, but my one hint from looking through the (massive number of) end photos for those that I liked and those I didn't, is to fill the frame and don't be afraid of cutting edges off a little now and then.


----------



## wonderland (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW!  lovely photos.  i love the carrot soap.


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 6, 2009)

Surfgirl you may have looked odd taking soap out and taking the pics but boy! was is worth it   These are fantastic! The soaps look lovely and wholesome. I love taking photos outside, the light works much better than inside the house.
And now I know who to thank for the carrot soap! You inspired me to make my own.


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 6, 2009)

FanTAStic photos!  I wish I had your eye!


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 6, 2009)

Amazing!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 6, 2009)

Those are some BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!!  My pictures all end up looking the same.  I will have to try some new and different ways like you did and hopefully they will come out at least HALF as great as yours.  WELL DONE!!! :wink:


----------



## surf girl (Jan 6, 2009)

Lomond, I'm going to send a 'thanks for the inspiration' right backatcha, because your website with its beautiful photos was one of the ones that made me think, "I should go take some nice photos of my soap".


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, that's some sexy soap you got there :wink: !


----------



## Lindy (Jan 6, 2009)

Surfgirl - your soaps look fabulous and your pictures are truly inspiring.  Thank you so much for sharing them with us.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 6, 2009)

Very very VERY nice!! I love your rosemary soap!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 6, 2009)

*x*

what is it about daylight that just brings out the natural beauty of soap?

great set-up and pics-you've got a good eye for that!

when i saw "soap porn" i wasn't sure what to expect-i'm still having nightmares from the barbies on etsy! LOL!


----------



## surf girl (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: x*



			
				heartsong said:
			
		

> when i saw "soap porn" i wasn't sure what to expect-i'm still having nightmares from the barbies on etsy! LOL!



Oh, now I'm very curious - what the heck were those naughty barbies up to???


----------



## heartsong (Jan 7, 2009)

*x*

click on search, then keyword-barbie, and you can find the post.  they're selling "love-lotion"  and have a group of barbies "posed".  it's amazing some of the things twisted, idle minds can come up with!


----------



## Woodi (Jan 7, 2009)

I love your photo shoots! Are these all unscented soaps, just with the ingredients they're named after?
If so, do you find a scent difference in each one?


----------



## digit (Jan 7, 2009)

Stunning...............absolutely breathtaking.........*WOW!!!!!
*
Digit


----------



## kellistarr (Jan 7, 2009)

surf girl, those are some sexy soaps!  Really, your soaps look good enough to buy.  I like the sound of all of your recipes.  Keep up the inspiring, motivating work!


----------



## surf girl (Jan 7, 2009)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I love your photo shoots! Are these all unscented soaps, just with the ingredients they're named after?
> If so, do you find a scent difference in each one?



A couple of the soaps are totally unscented: the goatsmilk, and the carrot soap.  A couple are very lightly scented because of the ingredients used: the cucumber soap smells faintly of cucumber because I used pureed cucumber instead of water, and the chocolate soap smells lightly of chocolate because cocoa powder and baker's chocolate were added at trace.  And some are made with infused olive oil: the cedar soap (cedar "and seaweed" only because there is spirulina added, mainly for colour) and the rosemary.  The citrus-carrot re-batch is a batch of carrot soap that was a disaster, and I decided to add some lemongrass and patchouli EOs when I re-batched it.


----------



## CupcakeKisses (Jan 8, 2009)

those are awesome pics! and awesome soaps! great job!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah...what EVERYONE ELSE SAID......WOW!  I am soooo inspired!
Maybe I'll do a little 'shoot' of my own when the snow melts and the neighbors aren't home, lol!

Excellent work!


----------



## surf girl (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, I've had a few soaps sitting around pining for their own photo ops, so I've added some more soap porn:

beer soap:
.
.





.
.
kitchen soap with coffee:
.
.




.
.
wine soap - rebatched after my disaster 
.
.




.
.
Thanks again for looking!


----------



## Jody (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow.  Once again gorgeous soaps.  You always do such a nice job of them.  Even your wine disaster rebatched beautifully.  I LOVE the beer soap and the coffee is nice too.  They all are!!.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice!  I love that swirl in your beer soap....and your rebatch turned out great!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 20, 2009)

****! Your pictures are absolutely amazing love it!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 20, 2009)

Good for you Surfgirl, they all look great!
I absolutely love the beer soap, it looks fab, and I don't even like beer!!
You definitely have the soapmaking knack! Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jan 24, 2009)

*soap pics*

Very NICE photos of your soaps.   I'm jealous.

craftgirl


----------



## jenn624 (Jan 24, 2009)

I LOVE your soap porn.  :wink:


----------



## LJA (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are fantastic! Maybe the best I've seen...  Nice job!


----------



## digit (Mar 10, 2009)

You do beautiful work!

Digit


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 10, 2009)

Bow chicka bow wooooooow......SOAP PORN!!!

Love it!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, guys!



			
				Vinca Leaf said:
			
		

> Bow chicka bow wooooooow......SOAP PORN!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Really cool pics.  I'm lovin' the rosemary one.  What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## surf girl (Mar 11, 2009)

Daniel, I use mr surf girl's camera, which is a Nikon D40X.  I lurrrrves his camera!


----------



## cindymeredith (Mar 12, 2009)

Those are absolutely beautiful pictures!  I love the way you "sexified" your soaps...lol


----------

